# PE Application - Is Community College Transcript Req'd?



## Beach_Vince (May 21, 2020)

Hello,

I started at a 2 year community college before transferring to a 4-year university and graduating with a BS in ME. I am currently filling out my PE application and going through the checklist it says I need to submit all transcripts for all Engineering degrees, I don't believe that I need to request a transcript from my community college as my transcript from my 4-year university should already include all of my course from my community college, but I just wanted to cover all my bases and be 100% i'm not missing anything on my application. 

Anyone else transferred from a community college prior to a university and remember if they needed to submit their community college transcript in addition to their 4-year one?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## JayKay PE (Jun 30, 2020)

To be honest?  I'd just submit the community college transcript as well.  They want transcripts to come directly from the source to confirm/cross-ref that you actually attended from blank date to blank date as well as the courses taken.  I'd rather be safe, and over-submit too much information, then forget and have it sitting in their 'in' basket for a couple months because you forgot.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 25, 2020)

No, as written you don't need to submit the CC transcript. Maryland has similar worded requirements, and I did not submit transcripts from the CCs from where I took classes. As you pointed out, if they are looking closely they will see the relevant courses reflected as transfer credit on your undergrad transcript. But it wouldn't hurt to submit the transcript anyway.

They are most interested in seeing that you have an ABET accredited four-year degree, and if applicable, any postgraduate engineering degrees.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Jul 26, 2020)

I took one class over the summer at a community college. I submitted for that to be included in the application although it probably didnt need to be.


----------

